# MY RATS EAR IS BLEEDING!



## xxpiratechickx (Oct 18, 2007)

we went to the vet 11 days ago for a ruptured ear drum, they told me it might of been because of a bad ear infection or he might be getting a tumor. the vet put him on antibiotics for 10 days, and now yesterday was his last day his ear is bleeding a little bit. it is comming out of his ear so he didnt scratch himself. 

i called the vet and they said that they can put him on 2 more weeks of antibiotics and if that doesnt work he's going to have to see a specialist.

well im just asking if anyone has gone through this before and what happened to your rat. 

do you think it would just be better for him if i just put him down so he doesnt have to go through all this pain?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've only experienced a bleeding ear once, and it was due to a bite INSIDE my rats ear! Not due to an ear infection, so I'm unsure how to advise you.

However, I do feel compelled to say that putting your rat down would be a big decision to make and shouldn't be rushed into. Maybe you should try the antibiotics, see if the specialist may be an option at the end of the day? Then make any decisions.

If pain is what is worrying you, there is probably something your vet can give your rat to help. It can be anything from an anti-inflamatory to pain killers. Maybe, if you think it's needed, you should ask them?

Also, (I've just had a sudden thought) could it not be possible that, considering the fact your rats ear may be sore because of the infection, he could of scratched inside his ear himself and it's bleeding? I know sometimes my rats dig deep into their ears to scratch? Just a thought


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

i'm on par with ration, OP had a bad bleeding ear about 2 months ago due to a scratch that actually took a small chunk out of his ear, if the bleeding isn't bad then I wouldn't worry about it, if it is i suggest putting pressure on it with a Qtip. As for the possibility of the tumor, PERSONALLY i would opt for euthanasia, some would call me a coward for it, but I wouldn't be able to stand the wait to see if he got better or not, I've had very bad experiences with cancer in pets, and from what I've seen, well i'll tell you it isn't pretty. I'm hoping for the best for your little ratsie, that he doesn't have a tumor, and that he will come through all of this just fine


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hang in there little guy


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

inner ear infections need a lengthy course of abs (and the right ones) to be cured...10 days is nowhere near enough. Unlikely to be a ruptured ear drum (very uncommon) and could be a tumour but the inner ear infection is most likely.

How old is your rat? Does he exhibit any other symptoms? How long did the bleeding occur for? Does he have head tilt? Can you smell his ear and see if it smells bad? 

Here is a wound inside the ear...see how much blood there was?









For inner ear infection, PT (pituitary tumour) etc you use the same treatment of abs and a steroid to reduce the inflammation in the tissue. This makes things much more comfortable for them.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Blimey, that's a woo-load of blood o.o


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> Blimey, that's a woo-load of blood o.o


It can be quite startling at first. but toes, tails and ears are very vascular and the amount of blood coming from them seems insane at times. :roll:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had the lovely 'oh my god they must have knicked an artery' moments with toes before lol. It's amazing how much they bleed


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You see a blood bath and you are sure your rat will die from blood loss then you find a tiny cut on their toe the next day. :roll:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Exactly! Although, you say that; one of my wild rat adoptees had a clotting problem and the tiniest knick on his toe bled all night and he died of blood loss. Naturally, I'm super paranoid now. It's very much 'Grab a tissue! Apply pressure STAT!' My poor mum must feel more like a nurse in ER than a regular mother-of-a-rat-owner. Lol


----------



## xxpiratechickx (Oct 18, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> inner ear infections need a lengthy course of abs (and the right ones) to be cured...10 days is nowhere near enough. Unlikely to be a ruptured ear drum (very uncommon) and could be a tumour but the inner ear infection is most likely.
> 
> How old is your rat? Does he exhibit any other symptoms? How long did the bleeding occur for? Does he have head tilt? Can you smell his ear and see if it smells bad?
> 
> ...




that is exactly what happened! coolio is doing much better now! the next day is ear stopped bleeding! im so happy! 

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR INFO!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow thats alot of blood!


----------

